# Irish Working in Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi



## pdempz

Hi there; I have been offered a position as a nurse in the Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi, and am just trying to connect with anyone already working there or that have been offered a position! I am due to start in July this year! Any info at all would be much appreciated! 

Look forward to hearing from ye!

P


----------



## busybee2

pdempz said:


> Hi there; I have been offered a position as a nurse in the Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi, and am just trying to connect with anyone already working there or that have been offered a position! I am due to start in July this year! Any info at all would be much appreciated!
> 
> Look forward to hearing from ye!
> 
> P


the new one on reem/sowaha its not open for patients yet.


----------



## pdempz

I know; but i have been asked to Start early to assist with set up and staff training etc, so believe the expected start day would be ~July. I am awaiting the formal contract, would you have any idea in regards to salaries paid to Irish ICU nurses in Abu Dhabi? Indeed I'm interested in any information you may be able to provide!

Thanks for your reply,

P


----------



## usaawv

Allied health professional from USA here. Have had phone interview and message from recruiter saying that they are moving forward with the formal offer. Has been 3 weeks now. No word, although I realize things move slowly in the Gulf. Awaiting to see how much money it is. Have heard varied opinions.


----------



## busybee2

usaawv said:


> Allied health professional from USA here. Have had phone interview and message from recruiter saying that they are moving forward with the formal offer. Has been 3 weeks now. No word, although I realize things move slowly in the Gulf. Awaiting to see how much money it is. Have heard varied opinions.


3 weeks is nothing here in the muddle east.


----------



## pdempz

Hi there; 

I am in the sane boat; have been offered the post but am waiting formal letter, 3-weeks this Wednesday: Hopefully it shall arrive soon!


----------



## usaawv

I can't private message until I get to 5 posts. 

But yes, I'm expecting the offer to be $$$$. We shall see. Is your HR email/discussion coming from Canada?


----------



## pdempz

Hey there;

I am the same in regards to PM! 

I am awaiting info from my agent here in Ireland-they believe they should receive official offer letter this week-then progress with HAAD/Dataflow!

I can keep you posted!

Peter


----------



## usaawv

The initial offer was _much _lower than I expected. 

At first I found it insulting, but instead of responding rudely I just emailed back and stated I found the offer inadequate.

Base salary was 25% _less_ than I gross (pre-tax) now. A few minor allowances take it to 20% less than I currently gross (pre-tax) now.

Now, to be fair, they provide housing.

But still, I don't know how they expect to entice health professionals from the United States to travel across the globe with this package.

I'm sure they will talk about tax-free income and such, but still, I was very underwhelmed after all the hoops I've jumped through. Perhaps I am just unrealistic.


----------



## BedouGirl

Have a look on Dubizzle to get an idea of how much rent would cost you and then consider utilities, which are horrendously expensive for a lot of the year, and then you may be able to reconsider.


----------



## pdempz

Hi there folks;

Well I just received my letter of offer yesterday (interview held 22nd January), so that moved relatively quickly. 

In regards to salary; I was pleasantly surprised, especially in regards to the provision of accommodation. I was slightly disappointed with the A/L entitlements, although it mirrors the entitlements here in Ireland it would have been an additional to have somewhat enhanced A/L considering you are working away from home-regardless; it's a fantastic opportunity!

The Dataflow/HAAD process must begin now; I believe this is variable in duration; however, my expected date to transfer (as per offer letter) is pre June 2014. 

Please feel free to PM if you want!

P


----------



## usaawv

Congrats pdempz!

I was awoken this morning with an email from HR asking what he could personally do to improve the offer. I rolled my eyes but responded with labeling the initial offer as "inadequate" as many times as I could but that I appreciate what he can do.


----------



## fuzzy23

*updates*

hi you two. i'm an expat here in AD. have you got the date of join ?:rockon:


----------



## pdempz

Hey! 

Well process moving along-Dataflow in progress; expecting that to be finalized for early May all going well! 

Are you in a similar position!?


----------



## faverio

I also applied for a position in Osteopath but my email is still pending though the Cl.Clinic website.

Can I ask you if you submitted your application directly though the Clinic website or what?

Thanks a lot.

Prof.A.Faverio


----------



## shoppers

How long did Dataflow/haad take? and how long for security clearance after dataflow?


----------



## shoppers

How much were you guys able to negotiate from initial offer?
Understand if you can't give specific numbers,but how much % increase from initial offer?


----------



## pdempz

Hi there,

Surprisingly my security/Dataflow only took ~6 weeks! Onto the HAAD licenceship now!


----------



## shoppers

Congrats!


----------



## shoppers

How much can one negotiate for base salary?
For example if annual physician salary in US is 200,000-How much should one be able to negotiate for base salary at cleveland clinic?


----------



## pdempz

Hi there, 

I am afraid I cannot help you on this; I received a good remuneration package which I did not negotiate!

Good luck with it! 

Do any of ye have experience of duration of receipt of the HAAD licence?


----------



## shoppers

I am still waiting for security clearance and haad.


----------



## laura1202

Hey ,peter
Just saw ur thread there. I'm also moving over to Cleveland . Had the interviews there in jan in Dublin. Just wondering how ur getting on with ur documents and stuff. I'm still waiting for dataflow to get bk to me. Have asked the agency do they still tink it will b July but they don't know. Have u heard anything
Laura


----------



## pdempz

Hey there Laura,

How's tricks! I also did the interview in Jan-for ICU Nursing, Dataflow complete, documents attested, awaiting HAAD Licence to come through! What area are you working in?

PM for more info or hit me with an email: /snip/

Catch you later


----------



## Tricky85

Hi All.
Just got the offer as well two weeks ago and awaiting clearance. Expected date was June 15th but let's see how quickly I get the clearance. Will be working for SITE SUPPORT. Anyone else in that team? Also anyone already living in Rihan Heights?


----------



## pdempz

Hey tricky how are tricks?! 

Yeah I was taken as an early on-boarder but there ain't any predicting the HAAD issuing process, the CID check is extremely variable in time from what I have read/heard! 

What position shall you be fulfilling? I think I will be Rihan Heights or Al Rayyanna, either or look fab!

Sure feel free to hit off me via email if you want! 

/snip/

Catch ya later!


----------



## Tricky85

@pdempz
Tricks can be tricky sometimes  
Yes I have heard the same about CID check. Just curious to get it soon so I can start packing. Still looking around for moving companies. 

I will be the SITE SUPPORT SPECIALIST so will be getting trained first and train rest of the staff\providers on using systems. Most likely I will be interacting with you since you are an early starter as well. I have opted for Rihan since closer to a lot of things. Keep us posted on when you move. 

See you soon!!


----------



## pdempz

Spot onTricky! Sounds good! Yeah once HAAD comes trough will get mobilization date etc, will keep you posted!


----------



## matty88

Sorry to hijack this thread - question for Tricky85 - when did you apply for the Support Specialist role and then hear from them for an interview? 

Many thanks


----------



## pdempz

pdempz said:


> Spot onTricky! Sounds good! Yeah once HAAD comes trough will get mobilization date etc, will keep you posted!


Hey there; so HAAD and CID done; starting August 17th! Pretty rapid in the end!


----------



## murph47

Hi everyone, 
I'll also be working as a site support specialist, I just received my itinerary today and I'll be arriving on July 19th. To answer Matty88's question, I applied in January and started interviewing in March. Luckily I didn't have to wait too long for my CID to come back. Can't wait to meet everyone!

-Tim


----------



## Janet Joseph

Hi everyone, Im from Malaysia, will be joining Cleveland end of this year. Anyone started working there ?


----------



## beebz1029

shoppers said:


> How much can one negotiate for base salary?
> For example if annual physician salary in US is 200,000-How much should one be able to negotiate for base salary at cleveland clinic?


jmi

Did you ever get the answer to this question?


----------



## matty88

@murph47 - Many thanks for the input. Was yours for a Support Specialist role too? I only applied 3 weeks ago  hopefully they're still looking to recruit.

Once there if there is vacancies please kindly keep me updated.

Many thanks


----------



## Jaber

Tricky85 said:


> @pdempz
> Tricks can be tricky sometimes
> Yes I have heard the same about CID check. Just curious to get it soon so I can start packing. Still looking around for moving companies.
> 
> I will be the SITE SUPPORT SPECIALIST so will be getting trained first and train rest of the staff\providers on using systems. Most likely I will be interacting with you since you are an early starter as well. I have opted for Rihan since closer to a lot of things. Keep us posted on when you move.
> 
> See you soon!!


Hi tricky,
If you don't mind me asking, what did they offer you for this role in terms of salary, accomodation. did they offer education for family? are they more inclined towards singles rather than family?
thanks.


----------



## Jay21

pdempz said:


> Hi there; I have been offered a position as a nurse in the Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi, and am just trying to connect with anyone already working there or that have been offered a position! I am due to start in July this year! Any info at all would be much appreciated!
> 
> Look forward to hearing from ye!
> 
> P


Hello, I have been trying to get in touch with them for a while with no joy I'm afraid as they don't have any clear contact details on their website. Could you please let me have an email address and direct telephone number for medical HR at the Cleveland Clinic? I'm a doctor in the UK looking for a consultant post - I've heard most of the appointments have been done but I'd like to ask just in case any are still vacant or if someone's backed out - you never know. Thanks very much


----------



## pdempz

Hey there;

Sorry for delayed response-I am afraid that I was recruited by CCAD via Irish interview. An Irish agency looked after the entire application process for me.

Regards;

P


----------



## Jay21

pdempz said:


> Hey there;
> 
> Sorry for delayed response-I am afraid that I was recruited by CCAD via Irish interview. An Irish agency looked after the entire application process for me.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> P


Hello P, thanks very much for getting back to me. I have got through to them now so hopefully I will get somewhere sometime soon - maybe we will meet up in time, who knows?  Jay


----------



## minnimoo

I had my CCAD interview in Manchester last Friday, so im now in the waiting queue for the offer ....Just hope im not disappointed. Its the accommodation im concerned about. I did mention my 17 yr old daughter would be coming out to live with me once she finished college next June. I know it will prob be Apr next yr until I go.....


----------



## minnimoo

hi, pdempz

did you get started ok ??? ive just been offered a place in theatres.....prob wont get out there until next apr....


----------



## roociara

*CCAD Offer*

Hi Minimoo

I've also been offered a position, had my interview in London around the same time as yours, have you started the data flow/HAAD licensing process yet?


----------



## minnimoo

I received my offer from CCAD via the Agency....I accepted after a few conversations between myself and agency. I have received my original certificates back and now waiting for the next stage. I got a phone call from the agency, asking if I knew what I was expecting and that I might have to take an exam. I had asked them questions regarding accommodation for my daughter, but basically I had been offered a single status contract with a shared 2 bed apartment. I asked if I could decline the accommodation and go for the housing allowance......my partner is already working out there but we are not married (yet). I also asked that if we were to marry between now and next year,then cud I have a married persons contract....
The agency told me to go away and think about it and have a chat with my partner and daughter.......I really felt like the wind had gone from my sails.....after I had been so excited.....it was as if I didn't realise what I was letting myself in for...I felt she was trying to put me off !!!!!

Well......firstly I used to live in Kuwait many years ago so I know arab laws......etc..
Secondly, I was in Abu dhabi in April so I know how expensive accommodation is...
Thirdly, im Ex forces so I know what its like to be apart from family etc......

Anyway, I emailed the agency and said after having discussions with other half etc, I would still like to accept the offer. Heard nothing since.

Has anyone else had to do the HAAD exam yet??

Sorry for babbling :blah::blah::blah: lol.... but it really did upset me...

How are you getting on with yours ???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## roociara

minnimoo said:


> I received my offer from CCAD via the Agency....I accepted after a few conversations between myself and agency. I have received my original certificates back and now waiting for the next stage. I got a phone call from the agency, asking if I knew what I was expecting and that I might have to take an exam. I had asked them questions regarding accommodation for my daughter, but basically I had been offered a single status contract with a shared 2 bed apartment. I asked if I could decline the accommodation and go for the housing allowance......my partner is already working out there but we are not married (yet). I also asked that if we were to marry between now and next year,then cud I have a married persons contract....
> The agency told me to go away and think about it and have a chat with my partner and daughter.......I really felt like the wind had gone from my sails.....after I had been so excited.....it was as if I didn't realise what I was letting myself in for...I felt she was trying to put me off !!!!!
> 
> Well......firstly I used to live in Kuwait many years ago so I know arab laws......etc..
> Secondly, I was in Abu dhabi in April so I know how expensive accommodation is...
> Thirdly, im Ex forces so I know what its like to be apart from family etc......
> 
> Anyway, I emailed the agency and said after having discussions with other half etc, I would still like to accept the offer. Heard nothing since.
> 
> Has anyone else had to do the HAAD exam yet??
> 
> Sorry for babbling :blah::blah::blah: lol.... but it really did upset me...
> 
> How are you getting on with yours ???:fingerscrossed:


Are you with CCM? They didn't mention anything about a test to me, just that I'd have to do a medical when I get there. I can imagine how disappointed you are especially since they bigged up the hospital so much in the presentation.
I was aware at interview that they were only offering single person contracts so luckily for me I have no partner/kids (boohoo). 
I'm just filling in all the forms for data flo and HAAD at the moment, they want original university transcripts and proof of employment from HR etc which is taking forever, but according to CCM all being well I should be starting between Jan-March
They didn't get in touch with me re: all the additional paperwork for ages, I actually got in contact with them first to see what was going on.


----------



## roociara

Also, Minimoo, if you decline the accommodation they will give you an allowance to find your own, well that's what's on my contract anyway


----------



## minnimoo

roociara said:


> Are you with CCM? They didn't mention anything about a test to me, just that I'd have to do a medical when I get there. I can imagine how disappointed you are especially since they bigged up the hospital so much in the presentation.
> I was aware at interview that they were only offering single person contracts so luckily for me I have no partner/kids (boohoo).
> I'm just filling in all the forms for data flo and HAAD at the moment, they want original university transcripts and proof of employment from HR etc which is taking forever, but according to CCM all being well I should be starting between Jan-March
> They didn't get in touch with me re: all the additional paperwork for ages, I actually got in contact with them first to see what was going on.



Yes I am with CCM. Did they send you the data flow forms ?
Ive just had all my original certificates returned back to me and they had my latest payslip too. Im not in any rush really.....They did tell me it would be April time...


----------



## minnimoo

yes when I got the phonecall, I asked again what the allowance would be as it said in my offer about the accommodation allowance, and that's when she went on about how much it costs to live out there........she went on to tell me that it wasn't much and that only someone like the director of nursing would get a two bed appt. She said it would be approx. 3000Dir which is about £500.
She made me feel like a silly little girl who had no idea about living abroad.......ggrrrrrrrrrrr
My partner wondered if she was just testing me to see if I really did want to go....who knows....


----------



## roociara

I imagine it will be expensive, but if you've done it all before and your partner is already there, I'd say you'll manage ok, I think they weren't expecting to have people interviewing who had family, they were a bit iffy with some of the girls at my interview when they asked about bringing their kids


----------



## roociara

CCM forwarded me all the data flow/HAAD forms after I'd accepted my offer


----------



## djk80

Hi just curious what kind of positions you guys took up at CCAB - I am in Canada and in the interview process with them but I am worried the base salary would be very low. I asked them if it would be comparable to what I am making now and she said it's approximate but I have to remember all the tax benefits, housing etc....

Making me think it's still quite a bit lower


----------



## minnimoo

djk80 said:


> Hi just curious what kind of positions you guys took up at CCAB - I am in Canada and in the interview process with them but I am worried the base salary would be very low. I asked them if it would be comparable to what I am making now and she said it's approximate but I have to remember all the tax benefits, housing etc....
> 
> Making me think it's still quite a bit lower



My offer was just a bit more than what I am on now. I am currently in a Lead Practitioner roll, and my offer is for a standard grade so that's good. Also, there will be no utility bills to pay, or rent, just your internet and phone I believe.......My partner (who is a financial advisor over there) worked out all the facts and figures and said we would be better off so I accepted.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## djk80

Has anyone moved there as of yet to work for them?

Any site support specialists ? I was curios on what they were offering. I made it to the panel interview however I had no experience with the EMR they use from EPIC so I did not end up making it past that point


----------



## SJG

I'm also waiting to see my offer. Did you get anymore information on the accom allowance? I'm interested in finding out of what they promise is actually what you get.


----------



## Nursebaliqis

pdempz said:


> Hi there; I have been offered a position as a nurse in the Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi, and am just trying to connect with anyone already working there or that have been offered a position! I am due to start in July this year! Any info at all would be much appreciated!
> 
> Look forward to hearing from ye!
> 
> P


Hi, I'm also offered a position as a nurse in Cleveland clinic but not starting till November according to the agency but I have no start and still waiting for my haad/dataflow clearance. How long did dataflow take? Did u start in July? And how is it going? Hope you love it so far? 

Looking forward to ur reply!


----------



## IndigoGirl

When offered a position with Cleveland do you get assistance with visa etc? If so is it just for you or for your family as well? Does anyone know?


----------



## roociara

Indigogirl they're single person contracts, my agency are sorting the visa/licensing etc but you'd have to sort out the rest of the family yourself, I don't think they're providing housing for families either but you can take the housing allowance and arrange your own housing


----------



## taeandbiccies

*Nursing Cleveland*

Hi all

Has anyone atrted in the Cleveland yet? If so any insight into how it is going would be very much appreciated. I am an Irish nurse working in Abu Dhabi at a public hospital. I am really interested in CCAD however job mobility seems very difficult here.

Are they still looking for nurses? Is the pay comparable to home?

Many Thanks

C xx


----------



## Gft2481

taeandbiccies said:


> Hi all Has anyone atrted in the Cleveland yet? If so any insight into how it is going would be very much appreciated. I am an Irish nurse working in Abu Dhabi at a public hospital. I am really interested in CCAD however job mobility seems very difficult here. Are they still looking for nurses? Is the pay comparable to home? Many Thanks C xx


Yep they were just recruiting through CCM recently for nurses. But I hear there might be a clause that they can't take nurses from other ABU Dhabi hospitals.


----------



## Gft2481

IndigoGirl said:


> When offered a position with Cleveland do you get assistance with visa etc? If so is it just for you or for your family as well? Does anyone know?


 yelp the recruitment agency takes care of that for you


----------



## Gft2481

Nursebaliqis said:


> Hi, I'm also offered a position as a nurse in Cleveland clinic but not starting till November according to the agency but I have no start and still waiting for my haad/dataflow clearance. How long did dataflow take? Did u start in July? And how is it going? Hope you love it so far? Looking forward to ur reply!


 they are saying you only need police clearance to get a start date, HAAD can wait till you are there


----------



## Gft2481

Well hopefully my CID clearance will come rough this month. I am told it can take between 2 weeks and a month. Tbh I am working in ME already and know what the Arab culture can be like. They don't rush things and you will get use to hearing in sha Allah.which means don't expect anything soon!


----------



## omnivore

minnimoo said:


> yes when I got the phonecall, I asked again what the allowance would be as it said in my offer about the accommodation allowance, and that's when she went on about how much it costs to live out there........she went on to tell me that it wasn't much and that only someone like the director of nursing would get a two bed appt. She said it would be approx. 3000Dir which is about £500.
> She made me feel like a silly little girl who had no idea about living abroad.......ggrrrrrrrrrrr
> My partner wondered if she was just testing me to see if I really did want to go....who knows....


3000 aed is quite small for housing allowance, geez. I have also been offered the same which would be given to me if I opt of the company provided, fully-fursnished accommodation. However, it's difficult to get a nice 1BR flat with that, esp if you want to live in a central area or near CCAD.

Btw, does anyone know if one has to present a tenancy contract to CCAD to get the housing allowance? Please please enlighten me.


----------



## rosemary01

Hi, 
I do not have a reply for you. But just wanted to ask you, how did u apply . I work in Northern Ireland , I am interested in moving to UAE. If you could tell me , did you apply through an agency?
Rose


----------



## roociara

I'm from NI, have been at CCAD since Jan.
I applied through an agency called CCM, they are based in Dublin, not sure if they're still hiring but you can send them your CV and they'll get in touch with you.


----------



## rosemary01

Hi,
I just saw your post. I am working in Northern Ireland as a nurse. I am really interested in working in abu dhabi as a nurse. 
Can you please tell me what is the best way to apply.
Many thanks.
Rose


----------



## rosemary01

Hi,
Can you please tell me from which agency you applied?


----------



## Mph2008

Try reading the whole thread it helps! I think pretty much everyone said the agency to get started is CCM. Search them on net and you will find their emails and phone numbers.


----------



## jochen

Hi guys, thinking of applying for cleveland clinic in abu dhabi as a RN, anyone could tell me what the salary is per year?

cheers


----------



## MVCES

Hello Everyone,

I´ve recently moved to the UAE, and trying to apply to Cleveland as a Critical care/Intensivist physician .
I´ve applied directly on their website, but after a prompt response from them, and a few emails exchanged (basically regarding the experience vs the position I was applying for) no more news from them.
This was about 3 weeks ago.
Anyone with a similar experience?
Also based on the initial date of this thread I suspect that some of you are already working with Cleveland.Anything you could possible share? Working environment, T&C etc.

Much appreciated
tks


----------



## BadgerUSA

MVCES said:


> Hello Everyone, I´ve recently moved to the UAE, and trying to apply to Cleveland as a Critical care/Intensivist physician . I´ve applied directly on their website, but after a prompt response from them, and a few emails exchanged (basically regarding the experience vs the position I was applying for) no more news from them. This was about 3 weeks ago. Anyone with a similar experience? Also based on the initial date of this thread I suspect that some of you are already working with Cleveland.Anything you could possible share? Working environment, T&C etc. Much appreciated tks


I could share more through PM or email. I am working at CCAD now. Where are you coming from? Do you qualify in UAE for consultant status? Are you working here now or on a tourist visa? If you give me a little more background I may be able to advise you better. Best wishes.


----------



## MVCES

Would very much appreciate that.
I came from Portugal, I'm on a resident visa already , with all the paperwork done, since my husband is already working here in the UAE.
I've been told based on their requirements I don't fulfill the requirements for a consultan as an intensivist ( 5 year post speciality experience), but I do for the assistant staff position.
In Portugal Internal Medicine is one speciality and Intensive Care is a sub-speciality I could qualify for Internal medicine (consultant) since i already have the 5 years post speciality, but ideally Critical care. 
I'll be looking forward for your PM, and tks again for your prompt response.
Cheers




BadgerUSA said:


> MVCES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone, I´ve recently moved to the UAE, and trying to apply to Cleveland as a Critical care/Intensivist physician . I´ve applied directly on their website, but after a prompt response from them, and a few emails exchanged (basically regarding the experience vs the position I was applying for) no more news from them. This was about 3 weeks ago. Anyone with a similar experience? Also based on the initial date of this thread I suspect that some of you are already working with Cleveland.Anything you could possible share? Working environment, T&C etc. Much appreciated tks
> 
> 
> 
> I could share more through PM or email. I am working at CCAD now. Where are you coming from? Do you qualify in UAE for consultant status? Are you working here now or on a tourist visa? If you give me a little more background I may be able to advise you better. Best wishes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marybee

Hi there guys can any of the nurses tell me what it's like working in the Cleveland clinic are there many Irish nurses over there at the minute, are there any HDU nurses floating about. Thanking you M


----------



## Aqeeb Azam

Hi badgerUSA,

I hope you well.

I have got a job at Cleveland clinic and was wondering if you could kindly answer a couple of questions.

Firstly which accommodation is the closest to CCAD and is the best value for money in your opinion. I am a young male coming over with my wife so I would like accommodation with gym facilities and a pool etc as I am into my health and fitness.

Secondly I have heard AL-Reem island I very far from CCAD and they can give you accommodation at that island. Can you tell me how far away it is from CCAD and which is better shams island or am seem island with regards to accommodation and whether bills and utilities are included?

Thankyou 
Aqeeb 



















Firstly


----------

